# Caribbean Restaurant looking for chef



## eclipse (Oct 27, 2005)

This position will be opening on april 1st 2007

I am not sure if i am supposed to post this here, but I own a fine dining restaurant in the caribbean and am in need of a creative chef willing to move to the caribbean.

If you are interested in a chef position in a fine dining restaurant in the British Virgin Islands Please contact me ([email protected]) for more information.

Andy Dobbie


----------



## freddychef (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi--did you locate anyone for the position yet? Fred Skanes


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Ditto....did you find anyone yet?


----------



## eclipse (Oct 27, 2005)

The position IS OPEN

Start date is now in April, Please contact me if you have any questions

Andy
[email protected]


----------



## trevor (Jan 27, 2007)

Shortly opening an upscale private club on a quiet Caribbean island. The club will have a small restaurant and we need a creative, fun chef to join our friendly team. We will consider someone who is looking for an entry level in a chef position, if it is the right person. We can offer accommodation and a great working environment. If you think this is for you or anyone you know please contact me for more info. Trevor


----------



## trevor (Jan 27, 2007)

Whoops forgot to include e-mail address it's [email protected]
Thanks
Trevor


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

The place looks gorgeous! If I was a chef, I'd apply!

Does it come with free volcano insurance? 

Terry


----------

